# wtf happened!?!



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Two calls today different locations first one they say the indirect drain pipe fell off the prerinse sink.



















The second one was the undermount lavatory sink is cracked.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I can see the top one being acid if they are really stupid.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Dang, is that drain a T&S brass drain? I hope not


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

commercial kitchen help are tough on plumbing, and any idiot could have cracked that lav


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

when did you start painting your fingernails? :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That was a T&S waste drain and no acid used, never needed since it's an indirect drain. Last month they had to have the prerinse basin which is molded and welded to the table welded at the seams.











What makes me wonder about the sink is what the heck did they crack it with? It's a public restroom in a very nice restaurant.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Rando said:


> when did you start painting your fingernails? :laughing:


Lol that's my daughter helping me out while I am recovering from the nerve surgery in my elbow. I am not to lift anything over 5 pounds or use any force with my left hand and arm.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Lol that's my daughter helping me out while I am recovering from the nerve surgery in my elbow. I am not to lift anything over 5 pounds or use any force with my left hand and arm.


She probably knows more about drain cleaning than half the people on here.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Some people are a**holes. I had a night club repair a while back where some drunk kicked the sloan flush valve of the wall and flooded out the place on a busy weekend. The owner had some hack pipe in the valve with 3/4 cpvc. It was so wobbly to begin with.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> She probably knows more about drain cleaning than half the people on here.


And has prettier fingers than all of them :yes: :laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> That was a T&S waste drain and no acid used, never needed since it's an indirect drain. Last month they had to have the prerinse basin which is molded and welded to the table welded at the seams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never seen an idiot do it? Just wait. "What, like I was gonna call you out first or get on the floor?!"


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a lot of weight hanging off that drain. My favorite is when they try and screw on female adapters to the Franklin drains and get about 3/4 of a turn. Or they use slip fittings and no supports, then wonder why 20 pounds of copper pipe and fittings keeps falling off.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

JDGA80 said:


> Dang, is that drain a T&S brass drain? I hope not


Y do u hope not ??


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

T&S is some quality stuff. Takes a lot to break their stuff


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I have seen that before on t& s lever drains at grocery stores in the kitchen the soap and sanitizer they use eats away at the drains we had to install stainless lever drains at about 300 each


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plumberpro said:


> I have seen that before on t& s lever drains at grocery stores in the kitchen the soap and sanitizer they use eats away at the drains we had to install stainless lever drains at about 300 each


News to me.


----------

